# Advice about which path to take



## Jordan711 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a question no one can really give me a solid answer on. Not a recruiter no vets I know I'm kinda stuck so hopefully someone here can help with the dilemma. 

After going from recruiting office to recruiting office, taking a PAST test with the USAF for combat control and pararescue I decided that I wanted to be marine. I've been fascinated with the marine corps life style and values since a young age. My problem is the dilemma we all hear about MARSOC vs RECON. My problem is I want to get into special operations and I know trying to the corps is almost a shot in the dark but thats a risk I'm willing to take. 
I know you can enlist as an 0321 and get a recon shot. My recruiter did say I could do that.. my question is what would the path to get into marsoc consist of? what critical skills are the looking for? what MOS's are they taking? and is it possible to Go from a recon team to marsoc? I would appreciate all feed back Im honestly lost on this one I have no idea what path to take, all I want is the best opportunity. I've been swimming running and training for about a year and I know its what I want to do I just want to have the best shot on getting there.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 23, 2014)

You might want to start by heading over to the intro forum to introduce yourself first.  Site rules and such.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/


----------



## Jordan711 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry thats my fault


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 23, 2014)

Take a look at the MARSOC Mentor Group that is here on the site. There is an incredible amount of information there. 

I think a lot of the information you are looking for can be found right on the MARSOC website, don't be afraid to pick up the phone and call one of the numbers. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 24, 2014)

My advice, get through Boot.   You need to be a more senior marine than right out of PI to do MARSOC, go for BRC, and excel, spend 3 years in Recon, excel.  Then, look at MARSOC - after you have some experience to bring to the table.


----------



## Jordan711 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice I appreciate it


----------



## Teufel (Aug 25, 2014)

SF Med is correct.  You can go into the reconnaissance field right out of boot camp/school of infantry but you have to spend some time in the Marine Corps before applying to MARSOC.


----------



## Stanimal (Sep 7, 2014)

x2 on what SF med and Teufel said.  Sign up for reconnaissance straight out of the gate.  From there you have some options.  If you make it through Basic Reconnaissance Course (BRC), you'll be able to deploy with a platoon/company and get some real world experience.  After a couple of years, you can decide whether to stay and make a career in reconnaissance, try out for MARSOC or leave the Corps altogether.  Reconnaissance is not better or worse than MARSOC, just different.  You'll find the same type of high-quality individuals, intense training and brotherhood in both organizations.


----------



## dmcgill (Sep 8, 2014)

It doesn't matter what MOS you get, MARSOC accepts applicants into it's CSO pipeline from all jobs in the Corps. It would HELP you if you make it that far to have a solid background in basic/advanced infantry tactics so enlisting with an 03 contract would be ideal. Initially when you enter the Marine Corps if you have your eye on becoming a Raider or a Recon Marine you need to score *at least* a 105 on the GT (General Technical) portion of the ASVAB test, so study and make sure you do the best you can. If you don't get a 105 you can retest later while you're in the fleet but it will disqualify you from getting a reconnaissance contract. Read all of the information on this website, then read it again:

http://www.marsoc.com/

For an idea on what attributes MARSOC is looking for in candidates, read the book Always Faithful Always Forward by Dick Couch.

http://www.amazon.com/Always-Faithful-Forward-Forging-Operations-ebook/dp/B00G3L7TT0/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1410233517&sr=1-1&keywords=always faithful always forward


----------

